# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Проблема с Сетевыми весами DIGI и 1с 7.7

## JANiNY

характер проблемы - невозмможность (моя) настройки выгругки весовой номенклатуры 1с 7.7 ТиС 9.2 в папку обмена с сетевыми весами которые печатают этикетку посредсвам драйвера атол...
решение было найдено ввиде дописаного в конфиг базы справочника выполняющего функцию создания и сохранения списка товаров нужным фаилом в нужном месте

http://rghost.ru/49940085

это донор справочника и мануал ввиде картинки внутри архива...

есть ли другие костыли для сетевых весов к 1с тис 9.2И?

----------

